# Furniture!!



## knightmare870 (Sep 11, 2016)

Help, help! 

I was wondering where would be the best place for furniture would be. My wife's growing body keeps weighing down our couch and wearing it out, so I'm curious as to where I can get furniture that could support her and allow us to cuddle like we usually do.

Thank you all.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 3, 2016)

K.M. 870 -

I thought I had replied before but it doesn't show up.

My wife and I weigh about 400 lb., total (both together). We have no problem with normal furniture but have acquired several pieces which might interest you. First, let me ask you if the problem is with the upholstery or the frame? I can't help you with the upholstery, though we do have a number of pieces - sofas, chairs, et c - which we have had for over 20 years and, in once instance, close to 40 years. They are upholstered in high-grade leather. We treat the leather with a conditioner a few times per year and have had no problem with it.

We have a bed from Room & Board (a national franchise) with a steel frame. We use a one-piece mattress/box spring combination and, again, have had no problem with it. We also bought some steel frames from the same company and had custom-built night stands mounted on them. These are probably of less interest to you since they do not have to hold any significant weight.

The frames on our leather-covered sofas are quite sturdy also - solid hardwood, well joined. Again, no problems with them. You can probably find steel-frame sofas and chairs also, with a bit of on-line searching.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 4, 2016)

I've had pretty good luck with Ikea sofas (their better ones -- not their cheapest).


----------



## EyeoftheBeholder (Oct 5, 2016)

I buy most of my furniture from Havertys and have never had a problem.
I recently purchased a leather sofa, loveseat, chair & ottoman.
My girl(400lbs) came over and wanted to try both the furniture and I(240lbs) out. She straddled me, etc. on all of these pieces(640lbs total). Furniture is still in great condition, me, Not So Much(LOL), just kidding. All is well(I loved every minute of it!), Great Quality Furniture! You usually get what you pay for.


----------

